

"How hard can it be?" - On coding, chess and elo - nicolast
http://blog.incubaid.com/2012/02/24/how-hard-can-it-be-on-coding-chess-and-elo/

======
derwildemomo
I disagree.. while there a certain similarities, especially when it comes to
"becoming better" at both playing chess and programming ( it comes harder to
improve at a certain level), the whole concept, motivation and purpose is
different. Chess is about winning a defined game, with a defined set of moves.
The motivation is, primarily, to win the game. Only very few players are
playing chess professionally, but most do it as a hobby. Programming on the
other hand is the contrary: it's not a competition. It's about solving
problems, so your opponent is not necessarily another developer, but a problem
that's complicated to solve. And the solution depends on the exact definition
of the problem. I don't see where an equivalent to the elo-score would fit in
here, let alone have any use whatsoever.

------
iwwr
So the solution should be standardized testing?

